# Iatse and other questions



## salsa88 (Apr 14, 2008)

I first want to say I'm glad I finally found a great forum site. Now I have a few questions I hope you all can help me with. I'm taking a theater tech 2 lighting class at the collage of southern Nevada to help me get into the local 720 here in Vegas. I was wondering if someone can help explain to me how the union cards work. My teacher is prepping my class for the union test and said if we pass we get our carpentry card. How long do i have to wait before i can take the electrics test to get my electrics card? I've been working as a stage electrician in Utah for 3 years and moved to Vegas to get on the shows here and also was wondering how i go about getting on the over hire list? my class ends at the end of may and I've been looking around here for jobs till i get into the union. 
Thank you,


----------



## SteveB (Apr 14, 2008)

salsa88 said:


> I first want to say I'm glad I finally found a great forum site. Now I have a few questions I hope you all can help me with. I'm taking a theater tech 2 lighting class at the collage of southern Nevada to help me get into the local 720 here in Vegas. I was wondering if someone can help explain to me how the union cards work. My teacher is prepping my class for the union test and said if we pass we get our carpentry card. How long do i have to wait before i can take the electrics test to get my electrics card? I've been working as a stage electrician in Utah for 3 years and moved to Vegas to get on the shows here and also was wondering how i go about getting on the over hire list? my class ends at the end of may and I've been looking around here for jobs till i get into the union.
> Thank you,



Have you tried calling the Local directly ?.

Local Number: 720
Officer(s): RONALD POVEROMO - CORRESPONDING SECRETARY
JOHN HANSON - BUSINESS AGENT
Address: 3000 S. VALLEY VIEW BLVD.
Las Vegas, NV 89102
Telephone: 702-873-3450
Fax: 702-873-4703
Website: www.iatselocal720.com
Local Type(s): M - Mixed
Jurisdiction: LAS VEGAS, NV

SB


----------



## Footer (Apr 15, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Have you tried calling the Local directly ?.
> Local Number: 720
> Officer(s): RONALD POVEROMO - CORRESPONDING SECRETARY
> JOHN HANSON - BUSINESS AGENT
> ...



Thats your best bet. Don't know how they work out there in the desert, but some places in order to become a journeyman you have to take a test and be voted on by the membership. You are probably taking the test for your apprenticeships card.


----------

